# Need Y'alls Opinion



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been asked to come up with a really eye catching arrow design for one of the guys that will be shooting in the IBO World Championships in July. This guy is from Arizona and wanted to use the colors of the state flag which are Red, Yellow and Blue. I've worked on this for the past week, canning most of the designs I came up with, but I think this one might be the one. I just need some other eyes to take a look and let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It's awesome....Looks FANTASTIC and very eye catching.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I can't think of any way to improve it... You did yourself proud sir...


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys I do appreciate your comments!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

You hit a home run with that one.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice job...bet he'll like em as well


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet looking, I would not hesitate to use them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> It's awesome....Looks FANTASTIC and very eye catching.


X2

Very nice.

TH


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Pretty work!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!!! After all your positive comments I sent him the picture and he loves it. I'm getting ready to build the arrows for him. Then I'm going to cross my fingers he does really well at the Championships.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Almost too purdy to shoot. Nice cresting work Bounty.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive comments. This design was such a hit that this guys started showing the picture around and now I've been asked to come up with a couple more, one for another guy and one for a lady that will be shooting in the IBO also. So here they are, I really like the red and black one and might have to make myself a set like them.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*very nice sorry but i refuse to let my hubby see these I know what would happen *


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

saltylady said:


> *very nice sorry but i refuse to let my hubby see these I know what would happen *


LOL, I get that response a lot from both Husband and Wives........


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

D! Send me one of those red, black and white ones to put across the antlers on one of my skull mounts...that's sweet!

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> D! Send me one of those red, black and white ones to put across the antlers on one of my skull mounts...that's sweet!
> 
> TH


Sure thing, you want wood or carbon?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ahh doesn't matter, wood or carbon I'm not going to shoot it. Whatever is easiest on you. I'll pay expenses...that's a cool arrow.

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

For display wood is a lot prettier, so that is what I'll do. I'll get on it as soon as I get a little caught up and let you know when it is ready.


----------

